# My sound FX for download



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have put all of my sound FX in a folder on 4shared so they can be downloaded by whoever wants some. I plan on doing the same thing with my Halloween related songs too, but that will be later. Anyhow here is the link for the FX folder, hope everyone enjoys. There are 2 pages so make sure you dont miss any.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Kgu5TS3k/Sound_FX.html


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU! What an impressive collection and high quality sounds.


----------



## Thundr (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG, Awesome, thanks


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome collection!
Thank you for making it available.

Did you create these? I have not heard these tracks before.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

HallowEve said:


> Awesome collection!
> Thank you for making it available.
> 
> Did you create these? I have not heard these tracks before.


There may be a couple of them that I made but most of them I just collected from here and there. I posted another thread with Halloween related songs and working on a folder with Halloween related albums for everyone to download too.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yippee! Guess I know what I'll be doing this afternoon


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

good stuff, this is my fav tho ---- 7graveyard.mp3 --- pure genius


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Wazzup! My eternal gratitude for your generosity.


----------

